
The Fallen Worlds of Philip Pullman - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/the-new-yorker-interview/the-fallen-worlds-of-philip-pullman
======
bediger4000
This is quite a good interview, if you liked the "His Dark Materials" trilogy.
Ordinarily interviews with authors disappoint me - the authors mostly don't
know any more about the story than we do, but Pullman appears to be the
exception.

